# Electric Violin Build - Mitica will be interested in this one.



## LittleMan

I decided to re-build my Yamaha Electric Violin. 
I didn't like it very much, it was almost un-playable. 
Other than being extremely uncomfortable, it had a lot of noise in the background. (due to cheap electronics)
After talking with my brother he said that he could put together a good pre-amp that wouldn't make any white noise and would sound better.

So, I started taking apart my violin... As I was taking it apart I noticed how simple it would be to re-build it.  That way I can make it so it fits the normal 4/4 violin chin/shoulder rest. (making it a TON more comfortable)

I had a blank of flamed maple in my room that I wasn't going to use on any guitar(it was too small for a guitar)  I was just saving it for small blanks... maybe headstocks or something...

I just took a few snapshots of where I am at in building it.

Here they are!

The top will be carved after I finish the back carve.






the neck is not glued on, I just set it there so you could see the length of the instrument.

another view of it:





The top of the body without the neck on it....  The old body of the violin is that piece of spruce sitting next to it.  So, as you can see... it is a definitely an improvement!





Here is the back of the violin.





That is only the rough carve, it will all flow together once I'm finished.  The darker wood is Mahogany. 






The lower bout(large, bottom portion) of the violin is hollow.  This is for weight and electronics.

Here is the access hole so I can get to the electronics... (the battery will be in there as well)





After I finish carving the back I will need to glue on the neck.  After that I will drill for the electronics/tailpiece.
When that is done I will carve the top and final sand it all.

Then, I'll string it up and make sure it works...

If it works then I take it back apart and start the finishing process.  At the moment I'm leaning more towards a blue/teal burst.(transparent so you can see the wood.)

I still haven't made up my mind on what I want the color to be. 

Hope you like it so far!  It's going to look and sound great when it's done.


----------



## Mitica100

Chris, you rock, man!!!

Question: would you entertain the idea of making it a 5 or even a 6 string instrument? The lower strings (C and F in this instance) would add a deep, bass like feel, they sound awesome amplified.

What kind of bridge do you use? Piezo?

There are so many good pre-amps on the market, you should also consult the Chadster (aka Voodoo man).

Rock on, guy!


----------



## LittleMan

This violin is going to be simple... 4 string, piezo pickup, with a pre-amp my brother and I will build. (we have been building pre-amps since we knew how to solder)

Since I am using the neck from the yamaha, I don't have much choice in adding an extra string.

So, perhaps in future violins I will go for more strings and a more complex pickup system.  I am in need of a good e-violin, so I am trying to get this done as soon as I can. 

As you can see, I'm using Zeta's body shape, but it's different in the carve and thickness etc...


----------



## Corry

Chris, you know how much I love when you post this stuff, and how much I'm in awe of you and Daniel's talent in this sort of thing....so....thanks for sharing!  Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## LittleMan

Thanks Corry 

I need to find some time to work on it!  I've been doing too much computer work lately... 

I think I'll go work on it now, it's really nice outside.


----------



## LittleMan

I got a few more photos of it just now...
I've been working on it on and off... I've been loaded down with other stuff.
















Those things on the top are little sound ports... I needed something else on the top of it since it looked a little too plain before.

I need to glue on the neck later today... then finish carving it... make sure it plays... and finish it.


----------



## Corry

Oooooh, lookin' good Lil'Chris!


----------



## LittleMan

I just glued the neck on... Thank God it's straight! lol (I hate gluing necks on for that reason....) :er:


----------



## Mitica100

Lookin' good!


----------



## Xmetal

Sensational craftsmanship there, Chris!

I still want to buy one of your electric guitars.


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:


> Sensational craftsmanship there, Chris!
> 
> I still want to buy one of your electric guitars.


sweet, I didn't know you knew how to play... haha

or... if you would like a custom snare drum... we could work that out.


----------



## danalec99

niiiice!


----------



## Xmetal

LittleMan said:


> sweet, I didn't know you knew how to play... haha
> 
> or... if you would like a custom snare drum... we could work that out.



My 12-string here needs replacing with something 6 string electric


----------



## LittleMan

I just took a few more photos...










I just set the hardware on the violin so you can see what it's going to look like.










I'm probably going to stain the maple dark blue... maybe... I'm still not sure yet.
But I know it's going to be a dark color.


----------



## LittleMan

A few more pics from this morning...
I'm going to finish the carving today and have it ready for finishing by tonight. 
















One of the scroll... I changed the design a little. 





Hope you like it!


----------



## Mitica100

What's not to like??? 

Lookin' smokin' great!!! I wanna play it now...


----------



## LittleMan

It is stained now.(dark red-brown)  I will put the first coat of finish on it later today and then I'll take some pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan

ok, the final coat of finish is drying!

This is what it looks like right now. 












The color is somewhere between those two... I don't feel like spending the time to correct them. 
refer to the whitebalance card to the right of it if you want. 


It looks great though! I can't wait to play it. haha


----------



## voodoocat

Looks awesome!
When are you going to make me one?


----------



## LittleMan

voodoocat said:


> Looks awesome!
> When are you going to make me one?


Whenever you want me to. 

I've got nothing else to do now that I've finished mine.


----------



## voodoocat

Have you hooked the electronics yet?  I'm curious how it sounds.

When I get a solid body I want to tune it an octave down like mitica was talking about.


----------



## LittleMan

I still have about 2 days left of work before it will be ready to be plugged in... I'll try to get a recording for you once it's finished.
All it is though is a piezo pickup under the bridge with an extremely simple pre-amp to the output jack..

So, it will sound... like a violin... 


I was talking to Mitica and I think that my next violin build will be a 6 string. (FCGDAE)

The next one will have more expensive electronics in it... this is really just a test one for myself.(and I wanted a kick butt violin!) lol

So yeah... if you do want one I still don't know how much I would charge to build one...  Not nearly as much as a guitar(they are much easier), I honestly don't see why Zeta charges so much! lol


----------



## LittleMan

I finished leveling the finish this morning and it looks great... since I got that done I should be able to fit everything together today and have it done by tomorrow!(although I can't string it up until tomorrow... glue dry time)


----------



## thebeginning

freakin sweet stuff, dude!!


----------



## LittleMan

Even though the electronics aren't in it yet... it's playing and it sounds great(acoustic)







Mean lookin' eh?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Chris....that rocks!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Now that is one serious piece of work. I'm more of a guitar man myself (13 and counting), but am very impressed with the quality of what I see there. Do you have the wherewithall to record a little something so we can hear it?

>;o))


----------



## LittleMan

yep, but not here.  I don't know when I'll be able to record it, when I do I'll post it though.


----------



## Mitica100

Looking mighty great Chris!


----------



## LittleMan

I just posted a ton more photos in the gallery section.  Check 'em out!

(56k beware)
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=796120#post796120


----------



## mec621

wow, just wow


----------



## Chris of Arabia

mec621, are you LittleMan's groupie or something?


----------

